# Camping



## Mattuk

I'm sure that some of you enjoy the great outdoors and love camping. I'm sure some of the campsites you've stayed at were very beautiful, So if you have any photo's or story's I'd love to see or hear them.

Our new tent came today its a Coleman Waterfall Five Man Tent it was $240.

























This was our campsite last year in the New Forest, Hampshire.


----------



## youngdon

Nice tent Matt, I think the two of you should have enough room in it. Are the campsites crowded there.


----------



## Mattuk

Well as you can see our little blue one was only a two man and Roberta wanted some more space so this one is perfect!
As we don't have any kids we can pick out of school holiday times so its really good but other wise yes they are.


----------



## youngdon

I'm a bit peeved at her right now. You should make her sleep outside.


----------



## Mattuk

Don't be like that!


----------



## knapper

I have stayed in a tent that was so small only two of us could sleep in it and the gear had to be outside. We had hiked in about 18 miles to get to were the Dall sheep were at. Coming out the packs were 100 plus pounds and another 18 miles out. That was many years ago.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats a different type of camping knapper, did you get a sheep?


----------



## hassell

Nice looking tent, a little fancier then mine. Do you have lights and a electric blanket as I see a power plant and cord?


----------



## catcapper

Thats a mini apartment. Camp'in around here in a soft shell tent usally means you'll have a black bear in there with ya sometime during the night.


----------



## Mattuk

Very funny hassell!

As we are camping for wildlife photography I take a small generator to run the laptop, charge camera battery's and we also run a moth trap.

Black bear, Yeah I bet thats not a lot of fun Cat!?


----------



## On a call

Yes Knapper did get a sheep...but I will let him share the story.

He, a friend, and I slept one of his tents while in Alaska last fall. There was enough room for the three of us and one of our river bags. Knapper did a great job of having good gear and being prepared. He was greatly appreciated. The tent had a canopy over the top and a bit of a fly to sit under while raining...I was able to hunt from there a couple mornings. I would have breakfast, read a book, and glass down river keeping an eye open for moose. We rafted and canoed down a river and camped along the way. Over all...a very rewarding trip.

The wife and I have a tent much like yours we have had up to six in there...four kids her and I. Ours however is a bit larger but the same design as yours Matt. We actually enjoy camping but as with most others...if the weather is right...it is better.

I grew up through Scouts and that taught be a few things about camping. Winter camping can be fun if you have the right gear.

Nice photos Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Brian. Camping, Kids !No thanks that must be hell!


----------



## On a call

No actually it is not...again, I grew up in scouts. Had not other adults taken the time to put up with a bunch of us kids..I would have never experienced what I did growing up...and I did experience quite alot.

As for our kids well...they help set up, take down, collect wood, and get to appreciate the outdoors. It is a pleasure in many ways, more so than not. Sure there are times when I would like to be alone with the wife...but there more times that I catch myself with a smile. I am one to adventure and the kids learn from that.


----------



## Mattuk

Brave you Brian! Not for us. I would rent a cottage I think.


----------



## On a call

Yes a cottage would be nice also...and if it was on one of your pike lakes or trout streams all the better !

We took the girls to Yellowstone two years ago. Tent camped most of the time. Up in the mountains even durring the summer it gets cold every morning in July saw frost. I loved it....when the sun came up it was toasty quick. Off with the sweat shirts and pants on with the shorts and t shirts. The wife and I would make breakfast and get the girls up...I would find a river or stream to trout fish and they would hike or do what ever...enjoyable !

Got to see alot of wild life including a wolverine...surprised me !


----------



## Mattuk

Wolverine cool!

No if we had children we would never be camping! Full stop!


----------



## On a call

Well there are children and there are young people. I was the oldest of 4 with 4 years between us from oldest to youngest. Dad n Mom took us all over camping..smoky mountains, Rockies, Yellowstone, up north and down south...every year after I was about 9 brought us to a new area. I loved it ! One of the reasons I can and do appreciate the world.


----------



## On a call

But I do understand your apprehension Matt.

You however may find yourself one day mentoring a youngster. You seem like a sharp guy who enjoys the outdoors in many ways. That appreciation is contagous I hope you get to share it.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you. Yes Brian but not by going camping with children!


----------



## On a call

You cause me to smile....

When you make referance to children...what age would you classify children in ?


----------



## Mattuk

I don't know Brian I'm not qualified to say!


----------



## youngdon

Camping with children can be OK if they are old enough to generally behave and not be bawling their eyes out over every little thing. Otherwise I would use them for bait.


----------



## Mattuk

That would be Roberta's way of dealing with them!


----------



## On a call

Bawling kids are one thing...whiny kids are another.

And neither are tollerated..that is part of growing up. Learning to appreciate the good times by experience of the bad.


----------



## Mattuk

I really look forward to children!!


----------



## On a call

Great idea Matt...take them kids into them thar hills.

I can not blame you, there were times I wanted to find the return line at the hospital.


----------



## Mattuk

No I love the thought of children its just a big step, I need to find someone stupid enough to have them with!!


----------



## On a call

Well you do sound like you would be a good father...Roberta is not on the same page ? Adoption is an option .


----------



## Mattuk

Well thank you Brian. That was a little trap set for Roberta who jokingly said that to me to day and couldn't dig her way out of the hole!


----------



## On a call

Ahh now I understand the other statement about questions....

I met a couple today who just adopted a boy 12. They have thier work cut out...but I think they will do well.


----------



## Mattuk

Good luck to them.


----------



## On a call

He has some issues...but then we all do.

His new dad likes to hunt and fish...I am guessing he ( the kid ) will find his way quietly in nature ? Came from a rough family.

So yes...I am wishing them well also.

Ever think of being a school teacher ?


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Ever think of being a school teacher ?


Who Me!? Hell no I'd end up killing them!


----------



## On a call

I could see you with 30 or so 7 year olds.

But I am with you buddy.


----------



## Mattuk

I couldn't see that at all!


----------



## knapper

Yes we each got a ram that was the reason for the heavy packs walking out I have a Cabelas wall tent that has even a stove jack and a zippered floor to keep the tent and heat from the stove from catching fire. It is a 12X12 and weights 100 lbs. I have only used once for several days and it worked fine. It is the tent I intend to use on the trips on the Haul road, I plan to use it for winter campping with a stove to heat the tent. or use it winter camping with snowmobiles and pulling sleds with the gear and fuel for the stove.


----------



## Mattuk

knapper said:


> Yes we each got a ram that was the reason for the heavy packs walking out I have a Cabelas wall tent that has even a stove jack and a zippered floor to keep the tent and heat from the stove from catching fire. It is a 12X12 and weights 100 lbs. I have only used once for several days and it worked fine. It is the tent I intend to use on the trips on the Haul road, I plan to use it for winter campping with a stove to heat the tent. or use it winter camping with snowmobiles and pulling sleds with the gear and fuel for the stove.


That sounds like a hell of a piece of kit knapper, is it a canvass tent, bear prof?


----------



## ReidRH

I Love Camping too, Here is One of the Predators seen on our Last outing!


----------



## ReidRH

The Gator was Lying about 50 yards from the Swimming area and would not Leave even after the warden threw rocks and hit him he never moved till he was Ready to go! He was approximately 10 ft in Length definitely not a baby! Oh and by the way I gotta get off this thing and get rolling, We are headed Camping today! Have a great weekend Y'all!!


----------



## Mattuk

You too Richard. Nice photo, didn't fancy a swim in there then!?


----------



## On a call

Now there is bear proof camping for sure ! And gator proof too..

Where were you that you caught a nice gator sunning himself ?


----------



## youngdon

Nice rig Richard, enjoy the weekend.


----------



## hassell

OH don't worry, if a bear smells something good in there that door on that 5th wheel isn't going to stop it, enjoy the weekend Richard-- nice looking rig though a little too fancy for my style and I know Cindy would disagree!!


----------



## On a call

No doubt about that Rick....but at least you might have time to be heading out the other door or leveled off with they buck shot.

Beats being in a tent with a curious bear.


----------



## ReidRH

Hey Guys! We had an awesome weekend! We had some friends meet us at the State Park about 30 miles from home that we havent seen in a year. We enjoyed the visit with them. Fished a little, Relaxed a Lot! My Wife and I were Fishing alone and We Saw Not One Big Gator but TWO about the Size of the one in the Picture and they were Posturing and Bellowing at one another, Wouldnt ya know it! Both of our cameras were in the Camper! That was a Sight to watch! it Lasted about 45 minutes while we were watching. We were actually doing more gator watching than fishing!


----------



## Mattuk

Richard no photo's that just will not do! How fantastic, I've watched them on the TV doing that, is the sound loud? Glad you had a nice time.


----------



## hassell

Glad you had a good weekend, one of those gator hides would look good in the old hunting caboose!! HA!!


----------



## On a call

Hey Richard....have you ever watch them swim around with thier mouths wide open ? I got to watch that a few times in Fl huge ol gators just showing off...not sure why they were doing it .


----------



## youngdon

Posturing would be my guess, but what do i know of gators.


----------



## On a call

Yeah I think you are right, just like most other lizards....first time I saw them doing it I was about 1/2 mile away, they were in the middle of a rather large lake 2 miles by 8 miles surrounded by state forest. There were several of them and I was not sure what I was seeing. But then through the binocs...I could tell, it was somthing to see.


----------



## ReidRH

I have seen gators do all sorts of things over the years, I was raised just about as far south in Louisiana as you can go! These bad boys do not play! There is only a limited Season on Gators and Very restricted Hunting Regulations Would Love a Tanned hide but it may have to wait a few years yet. Would Love to have one in my Pool room for sure!


----------



## On a call

your pool room ?? You want a gator in your pool ? lol

I caught one on a bass plug once....does that count ?


----------



## ReidRH

LOL Pool as in Billiards, I dont want a Pool to swim in. I have enough to do now! Way too much work involved with those things!


----------



## On a call

ha ha...well I am with you. I have a large skull from a 10 footer. But would like to have a skin too...maybe a mount ?

But most of all.....nuggets


----------



## Mattuk

Tonight Roberta and I are running the moth trap in the forest.


----------



## Antlerz22

How good does it work, and do you collect specimens for a display/photography?


----------



## Mattuk

Its for recording species not killing them. Photo's will come in the morning. As you well know light attracts moths and they fall in to the box. Lots of may bugs so far and some common swift moths. I'll take some photos.


----------



## Mattuk

May bug.


----------



## youngdon

I see you have the beverages out on the table already, and the third picture looks like a duck crawled into your tent pole bag, zoom a bit.

Hi Roberta.


----------



## Mattuk

Very good spot Don:smile: it does! That could of been apple juice !

Crap night, bloody cold, generator ran out of fuel so only a few moths in the trap.


----------



## ReidRH

Thats the way it goes eh Matt Generators wil Positively Ruin A Good Time!


----------



## Mattuk

It was my fault Richard as I forgot to turn it down to economy to just power the light as before we had the laptop running as well!


----------



## knapper

The what about a night light?


----------



## Mattuk

Sorry knapper you've lost me, what light, the moth trap?


----------



## youngdon

You should have started a fire that would have attracted them, you probably would have been told to pizz:camp2: off with all the toasty brown divebombers on your moth list though.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes you've not got the right idea when it comes to species monitoring and recording!


----------



## On a call

How large of generator do you and how much wattage on the bulb ?

Do you use incadenace bulbs ?


----------



## Mattuk

Mercury Vapour Bulbs 125w self ballasted.

We have a couple of generators from 850 up to 2800.


----------



## On a call

What is the run time ? when on the low setting


----------



## Mattuk

8 hours I would say.


----------



## youngdon

You all run a DC system though at 230? volts


----------



## Mattuk

No its just a straight lead from generator to bulb.


----------



## On a call

Yeah but what voltage do you use ?


----------



## youngdon

All of my generators supply 115 or 220 volts AC I have 3 5500's and a 16K. Generators produce DC power and convert to AC, I would think that generators across the pond would skip the converter because your entire power grid in DC I believe.


----------



## Mattuk

You would be correct Don.


----------



## On a call

Interesting...I did not know that !

Is DC less dangerous to use ?


----------



## youngdon

There are pro's and cons of both systems. At one time there was a battle in this country over which to use. I believe it was between a man named Edison and a Mr. Westinghouse.


----------



## Mattuk

We are off to the Norfolk Broads tomorrow for 2 nights back Saturday in time for the football. We are after Swallowtail butterfly's and Norfolk hawker dragonfly's along with other insects, wild flowers etc. First trip in the new tent and some time for Roberta to relax as she needs it.


----------



## youngdon

Enjoy the trip Matt. We'll expect a full report promptly upon your return.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Don, we are looking forward to it.


----------



## ReidRH

I pulled my camper about 30 miles away and set it up today! will be there till Monday! Right on the River I hope to NOT see any of those Beautiful Creatures Matt Likes so Well LOL. The area is Known for Rattlers and Cottonmouth Moccasins!! Have a Great Weekend Everyone! We are Going to Listen to Easton Corbin and Jake Owen and a Whole Host of Local Music this weekend!!


----------



## youngdon

Sounds like a good time Richard. Enjoy the time away.


----------



## Mattuk

ReidRH said:


> I pulled my camper about 30 miles away and set it up today! will be there till Monday! Right on the River I hope to NOT see any of those Beautiful Creatures Matt Likes so Well LOL. The area is Known for Rattlers and Cottonmouth Moccasins!! Have a Great Weekend Everyone! We are Going to Listen to Easton Corbin and Jake Owen and a Whole Host of Local Music this weekend!!


Have a nice time Richard, Rattlers and Cottonmouth Moccasins I wish!


----------



## Mattuk

The campsite was fine good shower block etc but it was a little cramped and we were meant to be in the over flow site on our own so we run the moth trap but they couldn't be bothered to sort that out and we ended up in the main site no moth trap. A bit pissed off about that. Rained all night Thursday and was cloudy all day Friday and Saturday so didn't find any Norfolk hawker dragonflies or swallowtail butterflies.


----------



## On a call

But it looks like even though it rained...you were still comfortable. That is a nice set up Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

Thank you Brian, yes it is we are really happy with the space, it makes all the difference to be able to stand up and walk around and to have a bedroom area as well.


----------



## On a call

How heavy is the whole package ? is it packable ?


----------



## Mattuk

The tent is 13kg's but with everything else you'd need a pack horse to go anywhere!


----------



## youngdon

That's about 30 pounds ?? Not a backpack tent at all, but for camping the two room tent of that size is awesome for two, you have room to play cards and a few other games as well.


----------



## On a call

Perhaps not a packing tent but a rafting or canoe would handle it just fine. I like it !


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> That's about 30 pounds ?? Not a backpack tent at all, but for camping the two room tent of that size is awesome for two, you have room to play cards and a few other games as well.


Thank you Don and Brian. To air on the side of decency yes there is plenty of room in there for fun and games.


----------



## On a call

Oh...so these camping trips are not all work collecting, identifing, and cataloging moths ?


----------



## youngdon

I'm sure that the pun was intended !! What is it about tents that brings out the best in me ? Much to my wifes chagrin, I might add.


----------



## ReidRH

I think its just being in nature that brings out the ANIMAL in us all LOL!


----------



## youngdon

How was your trip Richard ?


----------



## Mattuk

ReidRH said:


> I think its just being in nature that brings out the ANIMAL in us all LOL!


No tent needed!

Did you have a good time Richard?


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Oh...so these camping trips are not all work collecting, identifing, and cataloging moths ?


It can't be all work and no play Brian!


----------



## ReidRH

It Was A Good Time, Heard a lot of Music and Saw a lot of friends we havent seen in a while. My Oldest daughter and her Husband came and enjoyed most of it with us so it was a good time!! Dallas had a Blast Playing with the Kids that were there!


----------



## Mattuk

Glad to hear you had a good time away Richard.


----------



## youngdon

ReidRH said:


> It Was A Good Time, Heard a lot of Music and Saw a lot of friends we havent seen in a while. My Oldest daughter and her Husband came and enjoyed most of it with us so it was a good time!! Dallas had a Blast Playing with the Kids that were there!


WOW!! You're older than I thought !!


----------



## Mattuk

Pot and kettle come to mind!


----------



## youngdon

Smart Arse ! Dishing it out from across the pond !


----------



## Mattuk

Well it's along way to travel just to insult you!


----------



## ReidRH

roflol @ YD I got You're OLDER LMAO


----------



## youngdon

Yeah prolly so, just by a week though.


----------



## ReidRH

HA HA! I hear ya We Must be getting bored! Thats OK I will have Plenty to do as of 6PM tonight, I start Seven Strait Nights of 12 hours, So I wont be Bored AT All!


----------



## Mattuk

I'll leave you 2 old boy's to sip your coco on your rocking chairs!


----------



## youngdon

You be careful young buck I'll soon have a walking stick to whack you with. Give you the horn end !


----------



## Mattuk

If you can find the strength to do that!


----------



## ReidRH

I"ll get My Walking Stick out too, its nick name is .44 mag LMBO!! Only If I could find the Strength to pull da Trigga!


----------



## Mattuk

ReidRH said:


> I"ll get My Walking Stick out too, its nick name is .44 mag LMBO!! Only If I could find the Strength to pull da Trigga!


Thats not like Don's, he's got a special one of a kind walking stick! Well handmade anyway.


----------



## ReidRH

LOL I hear ya!


----------



## youngdon

I have one of those to Richard. I sometimes carry it as a spare.


----------



## Antlerz22

ReidRH said:


> HA HA! I hear ya We Must be getting bored! Thats OK I will have Plenty to do as of 6PM tonight, I start Seven Strait Nights of 12 hours, So I wont be Bored AT All!


 You will be so bored, that you will be checking the back of your eyelids for dust--thats what 12 hours does! lol


----------



## ReidRH

No Rest for the Weary man, We have a Report to get out at 4 am in the morning every morning! Someone must have thought that is when we would be the Sleepiest! DUH! Do You Know How hard it is to think at 4 am! I Get All Kinds of Crosseyed Trying to get that Report Strait!!


----------

